
Lego video codec: Simpsons intro animation [video] - jstanley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p451Wazd2ew
======
weinzierl
This is cool. To avoid the wrong impression, it is not physical Lego but CGI.
The algorithm behind it is quite cool though.

From the YouTube description:

 _" Made using my algorithm that turns video frames into LEGO mosaics, but
using as few tiles as possible and with minimal replacements between each
frame. Much more cost efficient than a naive 1x1 plate layout, and after each
frame has been rendered, only plates that change colour in the next frame need
to be replaced. It's arguably a primitive video compression codec, implemented
in LEGO!"_

